# good area to rent



## niyaz4 (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi, and good evening to all members. I am new and would like to know which part of Egypt is good all round to live for up to 4 months a year. E.g rent is reasonable and plenty to see and do. Thank you.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

niyaz4 said:


> Hi, and good evening to all members. I am new and would like to know which part of Egypt is good all round to live for up to 4 months a year. E.g rent is reasonable and plenty to see and do. Thank you.


Egypt is a huge country so please make your question more localised, it is like asking what part of America has reasonable rents. 
Do you want to live in 
Alexander Cairo or the Red Sea areas ,


----------



## niyaz4 (Aug 2, 2015)

Red sea area, thank you.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

niyaz4 said:


> Hi, and good evening to all members. I am new and would like to know which part of Egypt is good all round to live for up to 4 months a year. E.g rent is reasonable and plenty to see and do. Thank you.


In Hurghada you can have any rent you like from cheap to very expensive but remember you get what you pay for.
Not a great deal to see apart from the sea so unless you are into diving or watersports life can become pretty boring.Also most of the beaches belong to the hotels so if you want to use them on a daily basis it can become quite expensive as they charge you for the use of them.
El Gouna is very nice and very clean but everything is more expensive there.
Lots of bars and restaurants to choose from and the Marina is very nice to go to in an evening.
I lived there for quite awhile but eventually grew tired of the place.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

I live in Hurghada and pay 1550 egp for a well furnished and maintained one bed apartment in Magawich. You can get cheaper or more expensive, it all depends on what you want. For 2,500 egp you can get a nice flat in a resort with pools. for 5,000 egp you get a better place with pools, maybe a private beach and sea view too. If you are simply renting for the winter season , ie short term, rents will be higher, you may wish to keep it all year round, some people do. If you want nightlife in Hurghada then Sekkala, Hadaba or El Kawser are probably best. Dahar is less touristy but then the prices are generally lower too.


----------



## niyaz4 (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi Helen, it must get boring after a while. what can you do to keep life interesting.


----------

